# Just arrived



## Travelamy (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

I am a beginner at photography, more or less playing around. I would however like to become better, and think critique is a critical element. 

I have a small website showing some of my shots, take a look :lmao: 

http://www.amy.ultrafishy.com 

Thx
Amy


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 12, 2006)

That does not really look like a newbie's site


----------



## Travelamy (Oct 12, 2006)

My boyfriends a webdesigner, so thats probably it. But Thx i guess


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 12, 2006)

Its nice stuff but i could only get about three pics from it.  I do run a very old os though.


----------



## Sliider (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm a web designer. The site is quite simple and clean, that's what I like.

For the photos, you have real talent I think. I like the way you crop your photos, the subject are great too. The underwater photos are great too, colors are marvy.


----------



## niccig (Oct 12, 2006)

The basic website design is very nice.  I haven't looked at any of the photos yet, because they are taking a loooong time to load - currently 32 seconds and counting (and I am on broadband).  Actually, maybe they just aren't loading at all - I think I don't have a compatible version of flash player.


----------



## Lunatick (Oct 12, 2006)

Travelamy said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> I am a beginner at photography, more or less playing around. I would however like to become better, and think critique is a critical element.
> 
> ...



After viewing your website, I hereby ban you from declaring yourself a newbie photographer.  Very nice photos!


----------



## PNA (Oct 12, 2006)

You're not fooling anyone.....you've looked through a viewfinder before!

Very nice shots....


----------



## shmspac (Oct 12, 2006)

Your photos are very good, and your website is elegant in its design and functionnice work!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 13, 2006)

Since this is opinions passed on a complete website, I feel the thread should move from the Photo Critique forum, which is for ONE photo on which a member wants some very serious critique, over to the Personal and Professional Photography Sites Forum.


----------



## jemmy (Oct 13, 2006)

not bad for a 'newbie' site......  that is hot!!!  congrats to your boyfriend's simple yet dramatic web design and to you for your brilliant photos!! the clarity of those underwater shots are inspiring!  xx excellent xx


----------



## Travelamy (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for all you great comments, keeps me motivated


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes, those are some great photos!!!!!  Look forward to you posting some here.


----------

